# Signs of infection after miscarriage?



## bluecathy1978

Hi. I had a miscarriage 2 weeks ago after spotting for 2 weeks previous to that. I am just wondering what the signs of infection are as the Midwife at the EPU didnt give me any information. Was a bit like being on a conveyor belt really :( I stopped bleeding after about a week. I have been experoencing back pain which has got progressively worse today, nausea, headaches but I am not having any discharge. Not too sure what I should be looking out for x


----------



## Medzi

I was told to look out for some of those things but also bad abdominal pain, chest pain, and foul smelling discharge. 

I have also heard that some pregnancy symptoms can linger after you miscarry so I am not sure. 

I miscarried naturally last week and after I stopped bleeding they did a scan to check everything was expelled and ok... maybe call and they can give you a better idea if you have specific symptoms?


----------



## KateC

The classic symptom of any infection is a fever, so take your temp, and if you have a fever, definitely get into the ER or a same-day appointment. 

My friend, however, had a natural miscarriage that was followed by an infection, and she never got a fever. She knew something was wrong when she basically started to miscarry again, a while down the line. She had intense cramping (contractions, really), and bleeding, and was told that she was having another miscarriage -- which she was. However the cramping did not stop. Every day it would start up again and she would be incapacitated for hours with her contractions. Finally they decided it was a uterine infection and put her on antibiotics and she was better in no time.

I think your symptoms merit taking your temperature, and calling your doctor or midwife to ask about it, even if you're not running a fever.

Good luck, hon. I'm really sorry that you've miscarried and that there's still more fallout from it. 

Love and strength.


----------

